# Voluntary Redundancy, is a career break counted?



## paperclip (25 Apr 2011)

If you are applying for voluntary redundacy, and have in the past taken 1 year out, in the past, is this included in the time you were with the company?


----------



## thesimpsons (25 Apr 2011)

far as I know when once the employer was aware that you were going to be coming back to the same company, then it is considered as a continuous time frame but with a career break.  So the redundancy would run from the date you first started in the company to the last date worked less the time off for the career break.  See the redundancy calculator at  

[broken link removed]


this would be for statutory redundancy.  For company added benefits it would be totally up to the company to decide whether the break in service counts or not.


----------

